
That 'Alien Megastructure' Star Just Kicked into Action Again - IceyEC
https://www.sciencealert.com/that-alien-megastructure-star-just-started-going-haywire-again-and-scientists-are-freaking-out
======
observation
It's great seeing headlines like this when you're rereading Pandora's Star!

